# Seiko 6139-6002 Opinions Please...



## Gomez (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here, so thought I better introduce myself first...I'm not currently a collector, but thinking about it and looking for a good specimen to kick off my collection.

So I've found these three models that fall within my budget and could really use an experts eye to advise which they feel is in best nick...the images aren't amazing, but they're the best I have...but I do have images from different angles if you think it might help?

Number 1 -










Number 2 -










Number 3 -










Look forward to hearing your thoughts.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Gomez and welcome to the forum.

It's not all about looks - Which one is the most original, and which one has the most recent competent service, and what is the difference in price ?.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't have all the answers there unfortunately, but they are all confirmed as good working order. I think I've asked all the right questions...chrono reset to zero, inner bezel rotating properly, no stiffness or sticking, keeping time well, etc, etc.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome,,,

I'm new here too..

No help with your question though, to me they look the same


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

with those you are looking for a good clean dial and no fading on the inner bezel ,but all of the examples shown seem quite good.nice choice great looking watch.

jason.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 6, 2008)

Have I posted this in the wrong forum? I thought I'd get more responses than this!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I think number two is the most tidy, they all look very good though. Buy the seller


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IÂ´m picking one just like this today.

What price are you having on those? Coz I bought it without knowing the real price in an auction for a bit over 90us and donÂ´t know if itÂ´s a good price or not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Deathboy said:


> IÂ´m picking one just like this today.
> 
> What price are you having on those? Coz I bought it without knowing the real price in an auction for a bit over 90us and donÂ´t know if itÂ´s a good price or not.


That's a good price these days. They tend to go for at least double that price, asumming it's fully working and in reasonable condition.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Gomez said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, so thought I better introduce myself first...I'm not currently a collector, but thinking about it and looking for a good specimen to kick off my collection.
> 
> ...


Hi

Dont think you will go wrong with any of them as long as they are working OK. I prefer number 2 as the chrono hand doesnt look repainted.

Rob


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got mine.

Looks in pretty good shape.

IÂ´ll take some shots on the weekend and post them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Numbers 1 and 3s outer bezel are misaligned.....

In fact, number 1s bezel is slightly different to the others, look at the '60' marker, on number 1 there isnt a silver marker below the 60 text, it is there on the others, I dont know which is correct though......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i had one of these watches i always thought they were bigger than it actually is ,i couldnt get on with the 18mm lug width niether.

put it on a regimental nato it looks superb.

jason


----------



## Gomez (Oct 6, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Numbers 1 and 3s outer bezel are misaligned.....
> 
> In fact, number 1s bezel is slightly different to the others, look at the '60' marker, on number 1 there isnt a silver marker below the 60 text, it is there on the others, I dont know which is correct though......


Bloody hell! Well spotted! Just compared it against one of the 'aftermarket' bezel inserts being sold on ebay and it's a perfect match! It does seem to sit higher than the rest too if you look carefully! That one's out then!

Thanks, there's no way i would have spotted that!!!


----------



## Gomez (Oct 6, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> Hi
> 
> Dont think you will go wrong with any of them as long as they are working OK. I prefer number 2 as the chrono hand doesnt look repainted.
> 
> Rob


The only thing I'm not sure about with number 2 is that the small minute chrono dial seems to sit a little high...as in there is a larger gap around the text at the bottom of the dial than at the top? Also the tachy looks a little faded?

Number 3, it looks to me as if the hour markers around the dial have been repainted? Perhaps badly?


----------



## Gomez (Oct 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> i had one of these watches i always thought they were bigger than it actually is ,i couldnt get on with the 18mm lug width niether.
> 
> put it on a regimental nato it looks superb.
> 
> jason


Really? They look huge in the pictures (obviously I realise they're not to scale!!!)! I've seen a few pics of them being worn too and they seem pretty chunky? Perhaps it's camera trickery!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just make sure the inner plastic bezel rotates all the way round as expected and rotates smoothly. The plastic teeth on these often get damaged and broken.

Then make sure it is the right crown and stem assembly. I've not bought parts for these watches recently but 3-4 years ago, the stem + cog + spring for these 6139-6002 were like gold dust...just couldn't find them anywhere.

I still have a bunch of these watches...and the blue / black one. A few pics:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Gomez said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Had a look at my collection and the minute rings are all central to the aperture

Rob


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

This is one of the most beautiful vintage seiko; this one has the seconds hand repainted.


----------

